# Post your...I'm still traveling in March here



## mdurette (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 13, 2020)

I held out until the last minute (yesterday, 48 hours prior to departure) on a Caribbean cruise we had booked departing this Sunday. Unfortunately we were past final payment when Covid-19 became a concern so we are left with a giant gift certificate from a company that may be bankrupt in 3 months.  As Canadian citizens we are now required to self-quarantine for 14 days if we leave the country, so travel in March is out the window!


----------



## davidvel (Mar 13, 2020)

Not quite March but headed to Park City in early April.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 13, 2020)

Cliff wants to cancel Palm Springs April 5-9. I'm still holding out for San Jacinto Cake and cabbage rolls and brisket at Sherman's Deli. We have always been in the situation of having used all of next year's Worldmark points by this time of year, but right now we have 2/3 of this year's points left. We are past the cancellation date, but I'll call and use the virus excuse if it turns out in three weeks we should stay home. Don't care if they give me my points back or not since we are running such an "excess". I would like to be able to do Sedona-Santa Fe-Scottsdale last week of April/first week of May.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 13, 2020)

The only place we'll be travelling to is home from our winter in Belize -hopefully! There are no confirmed cases here yet but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change by our departure date, March.29th.  We are taking a taxi up to Chetumal Mexico and flying from there via Mexico City to Toronto. We will self quarantine at home due to the multiple airports we will travel through.  Our DD will stock up our fridge with fresh fruit, vegies and milk and make sure we have enough canned and frozen food to do us for 2 weeks before we arrive home.  Of course now our 3 kids are really arguing over who has to go to the airport and pick us up. We don't want to take public transit home which would take about 3 or 4 hours and expose us to many people, and them to us, assuming its still running.


~Diane


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 13, 2020)

Not March but still planning on traveling/ flying to Virginia and then South Carolina last half of April.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm planning to fly Palm Springs to San Francisco in two weeks, barring any unforeseen circumstances. Commitment to watch dogs for my grand-daughter while she and beau (Erik)take trip to Kauai with friends.

This morning learned Erik may have been exposed. He is EMT in San Jose.

Also, a note from my daughter telling me NOT to plan on visiting her and my two grandsons if I am planning to fly there. Oh my.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 13, 2020)

Yup. In the middle of my 5 month trip in my timeshares. Leaving Kauai tomorrow for Phoenix.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Island next week for two days but nothing after that until allowed.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 13, 2020)

Cancelled our end of the month trip


----------



## JeffC (Mar 13, 2020)

Going to Vermont 3/21. Worried more about the snow than the virus.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 13, 2020)

Nope.  Not us.  May do some more local travelling this spring and summer (road trips only).  We have already postponed plans to fly to Vancouver this summer to visit relatives.  We will not book until things become more clear as to whether the rate of spread of the Covid-19 coronavirus has been successful, particularly since one of my cousins has a weak immune system already.

Our next international travels are not until Florida in early December 2020 and St. Martin in the Caribbean in mid-January 2021.  Both can and will be cancelled by the end of October if things don't improve significantly.  We love to travel, but it is a "want", not a "need".  Certainly not worth jeopardizing our health, or potentially even our lives, just to "go somewhere".  Definitely not panicking, just being prudent and following the recommendations of the Canadian federal Minister of Health and the head of the Public Health Agency of Canada.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 13, 2020)

We are still heading to Sun Peaks Ski resort near Kamloops BC next Saturday. It is more of a local ski area that should not have a lot of international visitors. Since our transport minister has banned large cruise ships in Canada until July 1st I am assuming that Celebrity Cruises will have to give us a refund and not just a voucher for the trip we had planned for early June up to Alaska. We have a lot of other pieces of the puzzle booked and it is unlikely we will get all of our money back but that is life. Other than that in August we have a driving trip to Kelowna, one of the San Yuan islands and Vancouver, and I go to Halifax for Canadian thanksgiving. The last 2 trips will hopefully be fine.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2020)

For someone in the great Seattle area, you'd think we were worried about traveling 

 BUT NO we're in Hilton Head for 10 days then back home to the Tacoma area.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 13, 2020)

Bill4728 said:


> For someone in the great Seattle area, you'd think we were worried about traveling
> 
> BUT NO we're in Hilton Head for 10 days then back home to the Tacoma area.


Better to be in Hilton Head I would think.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 13, 2020)

We left for Maui end of February and are returning home tomorrow.


----------



## mark201235 (Mar 13, 2020)

Enjoying last day in Cabo, flying home to PA tomorrow (our 3/7/20 Mexican Riviera cruise from LA cancelled by Princess Cruises after sitting at cruise port all day last Saturday) It’s been a great week here though !


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2020)

I killed travel to Palm Springs the first week of April


----------



## Panina (Mar 13, 2020)

Canceled 4 weeks in Southwest Florida that was supposed to start this week.  Canceled my Maine vacation in May that was supposed to be in May.  I lost my desire to go To Maine.  I am hoping to go to Blowing Rock, NC in June.


----------



## am1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Bill4728 said:


> For someone in the great Seattle area, you'd think we were worried about traveling
> 
> BUT NO we're in Hilton Head for 10 days then back home to the Tacoma area.



No the area where you are visiting should be worried you are coming from Seattle. 

As for me I will be traveling to my beach house about 20 minutes away and camping two hours a way at a very private beach lot.  Possibly a few trips into the big city to get my apartment rented.  Bad timing.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 13, 2020)

I asked this question because I still desire to go somewhere.  I was curious as to what you are all doing.   So far we are 2 for 2 with cancellations during this time period.   Disneyland and Disney cruise.   Then Disneyworld.

Dinner conversation tonight was about ideas,  here is what we concluded.
1.  the next 2 weeks with us all home is going to be miserable and tremendously boring for the kiddo since DH and I would end up working. 
2.  If we avoid crowded places, it should be no worse than being at home with our normal day to day.
3.  Safest thing is to drive to a vacation.   But, ugh...New England at the end of March.
4.  We all want warmth., but that would mean flying.  Carolinas, Florida maybe.

We all decided we wanted to do something, but wherever we go take the same precautions as home.     The only true difference would be the plane ride.  And of course that dumn a$$ Jet Blue passenger in the news today is on my mind.


----------



## dmbrand (Mar 13, 2020)

In Montgomery, AL now. Headed for Gulf Shores tomorrow. Children and grandkids meeting us there. We are driving with all the “stuff.” They are flying....or prepared to drive if flights get cancelled.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 13, 2020)

We're still planning on going to Phoenix and Sedona at the end of March.
DH is wary there will be flight cancellations.
Not really planning on doing much there except read books and hike.
Should be able to keep social distance most of the time.
Friends who were to meet us there haven't decided yet.
They were concerned about eating out, presumably because restaurant workers don't usually get sick time.

We've been working from home on orders/recommendation from our employers.
Will be kinda stir crazy by end of month;  and we work much longer hours at home than when we commute to workplace   But fortunate to have the option.


----------



## mentalbreak (Mar 14, 2020)

We were in the middle our 4-hour drive to fly out the next day when Disney World announced their 3/16 closure.

It wasn’t the theme park closing (we were not planning on any parks), but the wording that the hotels would remain open “until further notice” that tipped the scales to cancelling for us.

At this point we received refunds for all travel expenses and are only out the cost of the round-trip journey to/from the resort for our golf clubs via ship sticks. Pretty amazing.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

Cancelled our 5 nights in Scottsdale, AZ in March, cancelled 12 nights in Oahu in April to May, cancelled 2 cruises in April and May, transpacific from Sydney to Honolulu and Honolulu to Vancouver, BC.  Cancelled our August Whistler, BC trip. 

2 trips still on our books in September, to Newport Coast, CA and Southern Utah.  Still planning on booking 15 nights in Rancho Mirage, CA over Thanksgiving period.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 14, 2020)

Decisions, decisions. Canadians told to go home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 14, 2020)

We flew to Puerto Rico yesterday with two of our grandkids. Our daughter & SIL are both in the medical field, they said to go ahead thinking the kids would be safer with us in a warm climate. We’re under 60 if we were over 70 we would’ve cancelled. 3 legs of the flight, all flights were half to 3/4 full. Talked to a family that was still going on a cruise for spring break. I definitely wouldn’t get on a cruise ship


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 14, 2020)

Was hoping to do a weekend in San Diego before our April Sedona trip.  Both are now cancelled because kids are now on leave through March and Hubs, LE, has had all vacation time canceled until first of May.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 14, 2020)

We just returned from a week at Marriott's Beachplace Towers in Fort Lauderdale (we were there to visit family in the area).  It was like an alternate reality there.  As the world changed dramatically this past week, we were in the middle of Spring Break.  With thousands of students partying like nothing had changed.  In a way it was somewhat reassuring as we were watching what was going on around the country.  We really had no issues there at all and the security provided by the resort was professional reassuring.  As the week went on we became anxious to get home.  Our flight back to NYC yesterday was fine and uneventful.  It was strange though, driving home from the airport during rush hour with hardly any traffic.  We're glad to be home and now are considering what do for our next planned trip to Turks & Caicos at the end of April.  Stay safe all!


----------



## stevenh21 (Mar 14, 2020)

Still plan driving to Welk Escondido in a week.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm flying to Baltimore the first weekend in  April as long as they don't ban domestic flights....


----------



## swditz (Mar 14, 2020)

JeffC said:


> Going to Vermont 3/21. Worried more about the snow than the virus.


Doubtful you'll see much snow. It's been very mild this month and not seeing any significant storms in the forcast. You will see a bit of mud though as it's an early mud season.
No matter when you come though Vermont is always beautiful. Enjoy your stay


----------



## jbeachlvr (Mar 14, 2020)

We are set to travel to Aruba, from Boston JetBlue 3/29-4/5. Marriott Surf Club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chellej (Mar 14, 2020)

DH left for the Lake yesterday..It is just a 2 hour drive to.  DD is flying in tonight and is going to join him.

I had to cancel 2 trips for work.  I have one scheduled for 2nd week of April.......whether that happens depends on whether the State prohibits work in more counties...Currently King Snohomish and Pierce....so just the Seattle side.  I hope it stays that way


----------



## JeffC (Mar 14, 2020)

Hoping to get some late season skiing in. Sugarbush, Killington and Okemo say they'll be open. I got an email from Stowe that they're still open but no hot food available. Also they want you to ride on the lifts solo unless you're in a group.


----------



## 2disneydads (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm still planning a weekend trip from EWR to FLL the last weekend in March. Then an Easter break trip to FLL plus 5-night Royal Caribbean cruise starting Easter Monday. It's outside of the Royal Caribbean moratorium. If the cruise is cancelled, then we'll spend the 5-nights at BeachPlace Tower.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 14, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I'm flying to Baltimore the first weekend in  April as long as they don't ban domestic flights....


Given the crime rate in Baltimore, going there could be dangerous without the virus.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 14, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> Given the crime rate in Baltimore, going there could be dangerous without the virus.


I'm a cop in the STL area. Our crime rate is worse lol!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## swditz (Mar 15, 2020)

JeffC said:


> Hoping to get some late season skiing in. Sugarbush, Killington and Okemo say they'll be open. I got an email from Stowe that they're still open but no hot food available. Also they want you to ride on the lifts solo unless you're in a group.


Be sure to keep checking. Okemo has now closed for a minimum 1 week following 2 confirmed cases in Ludlow. Haven't heard of any action at Kilington or Sugarbush yet but things change daily.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

JeffC said:


> Hoping to get some late season skiing in. Sugarbush, Killington and Okemo say they'll be open. I got an email from Stowe that they're still open but no hot food available. Also they want you to ride on the lifts solo unless you're in a group.


Northstar lodge/ski lifts just got closed so definitely keep checking.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 15, 2020)

The updates and closures are coming fast and furious.  Vail Resorts has announced the temporary closure of all their North American facilities, including Whistler/Blackcomb in BC.  Also Blue Mountain ski resort in Ontario and Mont Tremblant in Quebec are now closed.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 15, 2020)

I am 61 years old and will be leaving on a ski trip today.  It is a drive-to destination, so no worries about air travel.

The governor has closed all the lift served ski areas, but I will take my cross-country skis, ski the backcountry, and enjoy a nice vacation.  On the plus side, there will not be the usual ski traffic tie-up on I-70 into the mountains.

The way I look at it, there is a much higher chance of contracting a case of Covid-19 while standing in a grocery line for half an hour in a city of a few million than there is vacationing in a mountain town population 2,000.  It will be interesting to see what is on the grocery shelves there compared to the decimated shelves in the city's grocery stores.

I also plan to eat out more often than usual on my visit to do my small part to support the local economy.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

CO skier said:


> I am 61 years old and will be leaving on a ski trip today.  It is a drive-to destination, so no worries about air travel.
> 
> The governor has closed all the lift served ski areas, but I will take my cross-country skis, ski the backcountry, and enjoy a nice vacation.  On the plus side, there will not be the usual ski traffic tie-up on I-70 into the mountains.
> 
> ...



How do you feel about the idea that there’s a possibility you’ve already been exposed in your city of a few million, you could be incubating an infection now, and you personally could therefore be the reason that small town of 2000 (presumably one without a hospital) is hit with coronavirus?  

Just encouraging you to not only think of the risk to yourself but also of the risk you pose to others.

It would be really hard for me to justify a pleasure trip right now, and to be determined to be in daily contact with others to boot.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 15, 2020)

heathpack said:


> How do you feel about the idea that there’s a possibility you’ve already been exposed in your city of a few million, you could be incubating an infection now, and you personally could therefore be the reason that small town of 2000 (presumably one without a hospital) is hit with coronavirus?
> 
> Just encouraging you to not only think of the risk to yourself but also of the risk you pose to others.
> 
> It would be really hard for me to justify a pleasure trip right now, and to be determined to be in daily contact with others to boot.


100s of thousands of people have been traveling through DIA on the way to their ski vacation for the past 14+ days.  My visit will not be even a drop in the bucket, and, sadly, my support of the local small town economy will be only a small drop in the bucket.

People need to stop watching the media, get a grip, and go on a vacation.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

CO skier said:


> 100s of thousands of people have been traveling through DIA on the way to their ski vacation for the past 14+ days.  My visit will not be even a drop in the bucket, and, sadly, my support of the local small town economy will be only a small drop in the bucket.
> 
> People need to stop watching the media, get a grip, and go on a vacation, before some knucklehead declares martial law and institutes grocery store rationing.



Wow.  Ok.

Or some people have a strong background in epidemiology, public health, and infectious disease and are literally rendered speechless by this mindset. 

You probably aren’t contagious.  But you could be.  In which case you would not be a drop in the bucket.  You’d be the precipitating event that starts the tsunami that hits that town hard.

Enjoy your trip.  Hopefully you get what you want out of it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 15, 2020)

I am dying to get out. I would have booked my 2 free nights for now at Pollard Brook that I won if it weren’t for this virus. I tried to book in Sept for the Scottish Highland Games and they said nothing available. Then I tried to book it for my birthday- June 29- and they said no go. I ended up with June 19 and 20. It’s only an hour from here so can drive it.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 15, 2020)

Six hours in line at O'Hare for immigration screening. These folks are traveling in March however may still be in line in April.








						Large Crowds Forced To Wait Hours At O'Hare For Coronavirus Screenings
					

International travelers were shoulder to shoulder for hours waiting to get through customs at O'Hare International Airport Saturday night while waiting for coronavirus screenings.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## bnoble (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm doing a lot of hiking in my "own backyard" and am canceling all travel and places where people gather to do my part in flattening the curve. Peaceful, rejuvenating, and very uncrowded. If you enjoy a walk in the woods, I recommend All Trails as a way to find some good ones near you.








						AllTrails: Trail Guides & Maps for Hiking, Camping, and Running
					

Search over 300,000 trails with trail info, maps, detailed reviews, and photos curated by millions of hikers, campers, and nature lovers like you.




					www.alltrails.com


----------



## PamMo (Mar 15, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I'm doing a lot of hiking in my "own backyard" and am canceling all travel and places where people gather to do my part in flattening the curve. Peaceful, rejuvenating, and very uncrowded. If you enjoy a walk in the woods, I recommend All Trails as a way to find some good ones near you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's EXACTLY what we're doing, bnoble, and we're loving the time outdoors - away from the news. We've used the All Trails app for vacations in the mountains, but have discovered some great new hikes around home.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

Just be smart, wash your hands, don't have close contact with strangers and the elderly. This virus is far less dangerous than the media is making it out to be. Yes, this virus can last for up to three days on solid services but aside from that, I'm not seeing anything making this more dangerous than the common flu other than we don't have a vaccine. 
I say that based on the numbers. The number of currently infected is barely more than the number that have recovered.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffC (Mar 15, 2020)

swditz said:


> Be sure to keep checking. Okemo has now closed for a minimum 1 week following 2 confirmed cases in Ludlow. Haven't heard of any action at Kilington or Sugarbush yet but things change daily.


Looks like most of the Mountains in Vermont are closed. Sugarbush, Mt Snow, Okemo, Killington, and Stowe all closed thru 3/22. No word on what they're doing after that. But given the trajectory of the virus I'd say they're all done for the year, things are going to get worse before they get better. Bolton Valley is still open for skiing as of now. There's not enough snow to break out the XC ski's so looks like I'm done for the year. We had show tickets for today but Broadway was shut down on Thursday so that's out. Strange times we're in. On the one hand I'd like to support the businesses around LI and in places we were planning on travelling to this month. On the other I don't want to spread the virus either. I'm not symptomatic and neither is the DW. But we're both 60 and on the edge of the at risk population. For the most part we're both healthy. I guess it's just a wait and see for now.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Just be smart, wash your hands, don't have close contact with strangers and the elderly. This virus is far less dangerous than the media is making it out to be. Yes, this virus can last for up to three days on solid services but aside from that, I'm not seeing anything making this more dangerous than the common flu other than we don't have a vaccine.
> I say that based on the numbers. The number of currently infected is barely more than the number that have recovered.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually this virus IS worse than regular flu.

1.  Its more contagious
2.  It’s a novel infection so there’s zero background immunity in the population
3.  It has a higher mortality rate in all adult age groups, especially in the elderly
4.  When people are critically ill such that they require a ventilator, they are generally sicker than with the flu and utilize limited resources like intensive nursing care and ventilator support for a long period of time

This really is a very serious situation, not something that should be minimized.


----------



## presley (Mar 15, 2020)

I am considering a drive out to the local desert. It wouldn't be an overnight thing. I'm still going out and doing stuff outside such as walking my dogs, hiking, etc. I'm really torn about whether I should see my daughter in Long Beach or not. It's about 90 miles away and we were going to be together this weekend at Disneyland, but it closed and we opted to not make other plans. I feel like I if I don't drive up to see her this afternoon, it could be a really long time before we can get together again.

What are the rest of you doing who have adult children who don't have their own families? What will you do if they become ill?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> This virus is far less dangerous than the media is making it out to be. ... I'm not seeing anything making this more dangerous than the common flu other than we don't have a vaccine.


CDC estimates seasonal flu fatality rate at 0.1%. As far as I can tell, the seasonal flu has an R0 number of about 1.3. In other words, a person who is sick infects, on average, 1.3 other people. (That may be lower than "natural" because of immunizations).

Coronavirus has an R0 number between 2-3. So, it is more contagious. The lowest fatality rate recorded has been in S. Korea, which has been testing aggressively so has found a lot of mild cases in addition to those more severe. They've measured a rate of about 0.7%. Other places have been higher.

So, it is more infectious and more deadly.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Actually this virus IS worse than regular flu.
> 
> 1. Its more contagious
> 2. It’s a novel infection so there’s zero background immunity in the population
> ...



167,000 in three months confirmed Corona cases.
31,000,000 to 51,000,000 common flu this season. How is that more contagious?
6,000 deaths from conona virus. 
22,000-55,000 from common flu. 
The fact that people can carry it an not have symptoms or get sick shows that it's not as dangerous as portrayed. 
China is on the backside of the curve with only 25 new recent cases. That's in three months that it has come and gone from one of the densest populations in the world. 
People need to exercise common hygiene, and take care of themselves and others by staying in when not feeling well. 
There's a TON of fear media going around causing panic and hysteria and in three weeks well look back at this as the overblown hype that it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 15, 2020)

Been in Steamboat Springs since Mid Jan.  The Mountain closed today for an “indefinite” period. The Governor has ordered all lift served areas to shut down for a week. If I get word this week as to what is the plan for the rest of the planned season, I’ll either stay here till Easter or travel back to Ohio earlier.

Right now is a bright sunny day, plenty of snow and the Mountain is empty..

Cheers


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> 167,000 in three months confirmed Corona cases.
> 31,000,000 to 51,000,000 common flu this season. How is that more contagious?
> 6,000 deaths from conona virus.
> 22,000-55,000 from common flu.
> ...



Shank, see @bnoble’s post.  He is correct about the contagiousness factor.  

Flu has been active for a longer season this year vs coronavirus.  Mathematically you would expect a disease present since early fall to have more cases than one that got going in December.

The fact that coronavirus can be transmitted by people who are not ill is actually something that contributes to overall mortality.  It may not be self evident to a lay person, but a disease like Ebola that causes dramatic and obvious symptoms in a high percentage of people means that the disease is fairly straightforward to control by modern public health practices- for the *individual* the disease is more deadly but for the *population* it’s less deadly, because quarantine of infected people is fairly straightforward.  However a novel disease with a high rate of inapparent infection can be a disaster at the population level, because it’s hard to know who to quarantine and how to limit spread of infection.  So Ebola is worse for an individual who contracts it, but COVID19 is a worse disease for a population exposed.

There really are people with lots of training and experience with this kind of stuff.  We all should of course always use our own brains and think critically.  But also recognize that sometimes we don’t have the expertise in a field to just apply logic and come to the right conclusions.  Hand washing is a great message but over hyped is not.  This disease is the real deal.


----------



## CaliSunshine (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't travel if you don't have to. If you absolutely have to travel, make sure to bring/buy enough supplies to be prepared to stay for a while in case the area you're going to, your state, or the entire country gets quarantined. If you're over 50, I'd be making a list of hospital phone numbers and addresses in your area, both in and out of network. In 4 weeks, you may have trouble finding a hospital bed if you're ill.

Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 15, 2020)

presley said:


> I am considering a drive out to the local desert. It wouldn't be an overnight thing. I'm still going out and doing stuff outside such as walking my dogs, hiking, etc. I'm really torn about whether I should see my daughter in Long Beach or not. It's about 90 miles away and we were going to be together this weekend at Disneyland, but it closed and we opted to not make other plans. I feel like I if I don't drive up to see her this afternoon, it could be a really long time before we can get together again.
> 
> What are the rest of you doing who have adult children who don't have their own families? What will you do if they become ill?



Our son lives nearby and is single. We rarely see him. Prior to this he would stop by unannounced for like 15 minutes on his lunch break.

I hope he remains healthy of course but we do not have any intentions of visiting him or taking him out to lunch or dinner or anything like that and I really would rather he doesn’t come here right now with all this going on, though we have not discussed this with him.

Heaven for bid he got ill we would do anything to help him including risking getting ill ourselves. Nothing stands in the way of a parent and their child no matter how old that child is!


----------



## bnoble (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> 167,000 in three months confirmed Corona cases.
> 31,000,000 to 51,000,000 common flu this season. How is that more contagious?


You are either mathematically illiterate or being purposefully belligerent. Either way, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

bnoble said:


> You are either mathematically illiterate or being purposefully belligerent. Either way, welcome to my ignore list.


Those are numbers from the CDC. Look it up. 
Not saying it's not dangerous. Just saying people are getting into hysterics when they don't need to.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 15, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Our son lives nearby and is single. We rarely see him. Prior to this he would stop by unannounced for like 15 minutes on his lunch break.
> 
> I hope he remains healthy of course but we do not have any intentions of visiting him or taking him out to lunch or dinner or anything like that and I really would rather he doesn’t come here right now with all this going on, though we have not discussed this with him.
> 
> Heaven for bid he got ill we would do anything to help him including risking getting ill ourselves. Nothing stands in the way of a parent and their child no matter how old that child is!


My husband and I are both 62 and healthy (although husband is an ex-smoker). 

My daughters told my son he couldn't visit us if he was going to continue to hang out with his friends and go to the bars. He typically stops by once or twice a week. I haven't talked to him yet, but hoping he'll be open stopping by and walking outside (with our dog and his).  

One daughter is hospitalist and so we've already done the same with her and her family - walking outside, keeping our distance.

Other daughter had a slight fever (doesn't think it's coronavirus) but wants stay away at least 2 weeks. Since her husband will have to continue to report onsite at work, we'll likely have to continue to stay away from them.

Since we aren't testing in the community (only testing if they've traveled or had contact with someone), we have to live like it is in the community. That's the way we are living these days.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 15, 2020)

presley said:


> I am considering a drive out to the local desert. It wouldn't be an overnight thing. I'm still going out and doing stuff outside such as walking my dogs, hiking, etc. I'm really torn about whether I should see my daughter in Long Beach or not. It's about 90 miles away and we were going to be together this weekend at Disneyland, but it closed and we opted to not make other plans. I feel like I if I don't drive up to see her this afternoon, it could be a really long time before we can get together again.
> 
> What are the rest of you doing who have adult children who don't have their own families? What will you do if they become ill?


I have the same worry.  My son lives 10 hours away when driving.  He lives alone and I hope he does not get sick from coronavirus.  He is generally a home body and finishing up his last trimester of his second Bachelor's degree.   If he is quarantined, I don't even know if I should drive to get him supplies etc. as I do not want to get on a plane.  I can probably stay in a hotel for a couple of weeks but hotels have their problems too.   If he gets hospitalized, again I will probably stay in a hotel instead of his home.  I hope it does not happen.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Those are numbers from the CDC. Look it up.
> Not saying it's not dangerous. Just saying people are getting into hysterics when they don't need to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Which disease is more contagious: measles or influenza?
Correct ans: Measles, by a large margin

Which disease had more cases this year: measles or influenza?
Correct ans:  Influenza, by many orders of magnitude

I don’t know that you are quite grasping the concept of contagiousness.  

Anyway, believe what you will about COVID19.  I’m surprised to realize from social media and posts that I read on TUG how many folks think they know better than the public health experts, and how many people want to not believe what they are hearing.  It’s disheartening at times but I guess that’s just the state of things...


----------



## jackio (Mar 15, 2020)

Schools all closed here, and my grandson's daycare is closed also.  Both his parents have to work, so I will drive over to babysit. I am afraid I will give something to him.  However, he has been in daycare and out in the community (they all went to brunch and the stores today!).  My other daughter said that they should be afraid of giving something to me!  I am 60.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Which disease is more contagious: measles or influenza?
> Correct ans: Measles, by a large margin
> 
> Which disease had more cases this year: measles or influenza?
> ...



I understand contagiousness and I understand that this is serious. But the numbers are so unbelievably disproportionate that the hysteria just doesn't make sense to me at all. 
China is almost completely over this virus in just three months. Doesn't that say anything?
There has been one infected person in STL for over a week and she came back from Italy and has been quarantined with her family, known of whom have contracted it. That's why I throw out the numbers. Because people are completely ignoring the recovery numbers and speed. 77,000 out of 169,000 have recovered. That doesn't mean anything to anyone on here apparently. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I understand contagiousness and I understand that this is serious. But the numbers are so unbelievably disproportionate that the hysteria just doesn't make sense to me at all.
> China is almost completely over this virus in just three months. Doesn't that say anything?
> There has been one infected person in STL for over a week and she came back from Italy and has been quarantined with her family, known of whom have contracted it. That's why I throw out the numbers. Because people are completely ignoring the recovery numbers and speed. 77,000 out of 169,000 have recovered. That doesn't mean anything to anyone on here apparently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I’m confused. When exactly are we supposed to believe what we hear from China and when are we not? When are we supposed to admire their authoritarian state and when we should we abhor it?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I understand contagiousness and I understand that this is serious. But the numbers are so unbelievably disproportionate that the hysteria just doesn't make sense to me at all.
> China is almost completely over this virus in just three months. Doesn't that say anything?
> There has been one infected person in STL for over a week and she came back from Italy and has been quarantined with her family, known of whom have contracted it. That's why I throw out the numbers. Because people are completely ignoring the recovery numbers and speed. 77,000 out of 169,000 have recovered. That doesn't mean anything to anyone on here apparently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


We aren't finding it here, because we aren't testing in the community. Tests have to be approved. Doctors don't get to test anyone without going through an approval process. People have to have traveled or been in contact with someone who has the virus in order to be approved to be tested. The only official case of community spread thus far in Nebraska, is a woman who traveled to NY.  They were only given permission to test this woman because she had traveled to NY.  After testing positive, they found out she had symptoms before traveling to NY and become our one and only case of community spread. Had she not traveled to NY, she would not have been approved for testing and we could still boast 0 community spread.

We're flying blind here until we can start testing in the community. It's there, we are going to see the numbers go up quickly. Are you testing in the community in STL?

We are tracking more like Italy. And that's scary. If we can't get people to socially distance ASAP, we're going to lose control if we haven't already.  Yes, thankfully many recover. But that doesn't necessarily mean it was easy. Surely many of those people needed ventilators.  And we could run out (like Italy). And thus the need to flatten the curve. If everyone would take it seriously, less lives will be lost.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 15, 2020)

jackio said:


> Schools all closed here, and my grandson's daycare is closed also.  Both his parents have to work, so I will drive over to babysit. I am afraid I will give something to him.  However, he has been in daycare and out in the community (they all went to brunch and the stores today!).  My other daughter said that they should be afraid of giving something to me!  I am 60.


Oh yeah, you do need to be careful - they need to be careful if they are asking you to watch your grandson.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> We aren't finding it here, because we aren't testing in the community. Tests have to be approved. Doctors don't get to test anyone without going through an approval process. People have to have traveled or been in contact with someone who has the virus in order to be approved to be tested. The only official case of community spread thus far in Nebraska, is a woman who traveled to NY. They were only given permission to test this woman because she had traveled to NY. After testing positive, they found out she had symptoms before traveling to NY and become our one and only case of community spread. Had she not traveled to NY, she would not have been approved for testing and we could still boast 0 community spread.
> 
> We're flying blind here until we can start testing in the community. It's there, we are going to see the numbers go up quickly. Are you testing in the community in STL?
> 
> We are tracking more like Italy. And that's scary. If we can't get people to socially distance ASAP, we're going to lose control if we haven't already. Yes, thankfully many recover. But that doesn't necessarily mean it was easy. Surely many of those people needed ventilators. And we could run out (like Italy). And thus the need to flatten the curve. If everyone would take it seriously, less lives will be lost.


I know they're testing the people the first case could have contacted. 
And I'm all for stopping this virus. I'm against all the fear and panic. 
IL is closing all eat I'm restaurants tonight at midnight. All school k-12 has been closed. Gatherings over 250 are banned. If we're not doing enough, I shudder to think what enough would look like.....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I understand contagiousness and I understand that this is serious. But the numbers are so unbelievably disproportionate that the hysteria just doesn't make sense to me at all.
> China is almost completely over this virus in just three months. Doesn't that say anything?
> There has been one infected person in STL for over a week and she came back from Italy and has been quarantined with her family, known of whom have contracted it. That's why I throw out the numbers. Because people are completely ignoring the recovery numbers and speed. 77,000 out of 169,000 have recovered. That doesn't mean anything to anyone on here apparently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Do you understand what China did to stop their out of control epidemic?


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 15, 2020)

Also, read information about what's happening in Italy.  Even Newt Gingrich (who currently lives in Italy) is warning us to take this situation much more seriously.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Do you understand what China did to stop their out of control epidemic?


Locked it down. And stopped it impressively quickly for only 80k cases out of 1.386 billion. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Just be smart, wash your hands, don't have close contact with strangers and the elderly. This virus is far less dangerous than the media is making it out to be. Yes, this virus can last for up to three days on solid services but aside from that, I'm not seeing anything making this more dangerous than the common flu other than we don't have a vaccine.
> I say that based on the numbers. The number of currently infected is barely more than the number that have recovered.
> 
> 
> ...



You might find this recent article helpful.
- https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/14/heal...19-flu-comparison-frieden-analysis/index.html


Here are some of the highlights from the article
​_*Covid-19 is more likely to kill than flu. *On average, about *1 in 1,000 people who get flu die from it* -- mostly the elderly and people with underlying health conditions, but flu sometimes kills healthy young people and pregnant women. We don't know the precise case fatality ratio for Covid-19 because of incomplete testing of possible cases and insufficient information about outbreaks. But so far, Covid-19 appears much deadlier than seasonal flu, and quite possibly deadlier than the flu pandemics of 1957 and 1968, each of which killed more than 1 million people around the world. Those pandemics had estimated case fatality ratios far below 1% -- and *Covid-19 may kill more than 1 in 100 people* who get sick with it._​​_And there is a fundamental difference in how flu and Covid-19 kill. Many deaths from flu are caused by secondary bacterial pneumonia and heart attacks that develop after the flu has weakened someone's resistance. With Covid-19, most deaths are caused by acute respiratory distress syndrome(ARDS), which causes already-damaged lungs to fill with fluid, and makes breathing difficult. Unlike pneumonia, there is no pharmaceutical treatment for ARDS. That is why a potential shortage of ventilators is so dangerous: They are the last-ditch supportive treatment for Covid-19 while the body heals itself._​​_*No treatment.* There are not yet any medications that can be used to treat Covid-19, although clinical trials are currently underway and being accelerated. For flu, Tamiflu and other antiviral drugs shorten the duration of illness and reduce symptom severity if started within two days of symptom onset. This is important, even if antivirals are not as effective as antibiotics: Less-severe flu symptoms reduce the need for intensive care and reduce the risk of death._​​_*No immunity.* Because Covid-19 is caused by a novel virus, it is likely that there is no natural immunity to it, unlike the flu. In most years, some percentage of the population will be resistant to flu infection and less likely to become severely ill from that year's flu strains because they previously had a similar strain of the flu or were vaccinated against it. That retained immunity can reduce the severity of flu symptoms. During the 2009 H1N1 flu pandemic, people over age 35 generally did not get severe illness because of partial immunity, which may have been from previous infection with a similar strain. During the 1918 flu pandemic, older people appear to have been less likely to become ill and die because of past immunity._​​_*Covid-19 is more infectious and more deadly than flu. We have fewer tools and no natural immunity. And, we know much less about how to fight it. That's why it's even more important to take protective measures. *Wash your hands frequently and thoroughly, avoid touching surfaces to the extent possible, cover your coughs, and stay home if you're feeling ill -- the same recommendations we give to people to avoid getting and spreading the flu. _​​_Specifically for Covid-19, actions of universities and workplaces are closing and allowing telecommuting and distance learning make sense. Medically vulnerable people need to keep a safe distance from others. Nursing homes need to do everything possible to prevent Covid-19 from entering their doors -- either by visitors or staff. Large public gatherings need to be cancelled or radically altered; the NCAA and NBA are taking the right steps to limit contact, which will help flatten the epidemic curve and reduce the chance of a sharp spike in cases that could overwhelm health care facilities. Actions that delay cases allow us to better manage our health care resources -- which could be stretched to the breaking point if cases surge dramatically -- and give us more time to develop effective treatments to prevent the worst complications._​​_*Finally, most people who get flu or Covid-19 do well*; 80 or 90% of those infected with the novel virus have mild, moderate or no symptoms. However many people die from it, this will be too many. Although the coronavirus pandemic will certainly get worse before it gets better, it will get better. And even at the worst of the coronavirus pandemic, many people (no one knows what proportion) won't get infected, and, of those who do get infected, 99 out of 100 will recover. So, it's responsible to be proactive now to limit the harms of Covid-19, but it's also good to keep in mind that this, too, will pass._​​*By taking these actions on both a personal and societal level, we give ourselves the best chance to mitigate the impact of Covid-19. It's too late now to prevent this coronavirus from spreading in our communities, but by working together to limit and slow that spread, we can save lives*_._​


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> Locked it down. And stopped it impressively quickly for only 80k cases out of 1.386 billion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



So it wasn’t “just be smart, wash your hands”?  It was something more “hysterical”?


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 15, 2020)

heathpack said:


> So it wasn’t “just be smart, wash your hands”? It was something more “hysterical”?


I wouldn't call social distancing hysterical. I believe I also said people who are ill need to take care of themselves and stay away from others and everyone needs to practice good hygiene. 
Buying all the toilet paper and ground beef is hysterical. Forcing so much of the country to shut down is hysterical and extreme. 
Having good quarantine practices for those infected is not hysterical. 
But making a 61 year old man who wants to go cross country skiing feel like he's going to be the cause of a town of 2000 people to be overrun with Covid-19 is hysterical. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 15, 2020)

We're going to postpone our early April trip to hopefully end of May.  
2+ months of social distancing and other measures should be able to tell officials if they're working.
I think the US is about 2 months behind China and other asian countries.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I wouldn't call social distancing hysterical. I believe I also said people who are ill need to take care of themselves and stay away from others and everyone needs to practice good hygiene.
> Buying all the toilet paper and ground beef is hysterical. Forcing so much of the country to shut down is hysterical and extreme.
> Having good quarantine practices for those infected is not hysterical.
> But making a 61 year old man who wants to go cross country skiing feel like he's going to be the cause of a town of 2000 people to be overrun with Covid-19 is hysterical.
> ...



Well we shall agree to disagree on what hysterical is.  I personally am not in a state of hysteria, nor have I bought any toilet paper or ground beef this week.

The fact are, however, if you have a highly contagious disease (which you can have even if you feel well) and you decide to travel and go eat in restaurants everyday, you may well infect a whole boatload of people.  

Which is why China addressed this disease with total lockdown.  As opposed to ski trips and dining out.  You might feel like I’m being mean to a 61 yr old man, or that I’m hysterical.  I can’t say I see it the same as you do.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 15, 2020)

heathpack said:


> You probably aren’t contagious.  But you could be.  In which case you would not be a drop in the bucket.  You’d be the precipitating event that starts the tsunami that hits that town hard.


That is the mistake you and our illustrious politicians are making.  We are not at the "zero point" on the "flattening curve."  America is at least two weeks beyond the "zero point" on the infamous "flattening curve" promoted by the media.

At least 10,000 visitors, many having flown on flying petri dishes and passed through DIA, have preceded me to my destination over the last 14 days.  There is no question coronavirus is circulating throughout that community, just like my home community.

That is why I am just another, late, drop in the bucket.


----------



## Krteczech (Mar 15, 2020)

I am looking forward to travel home as soon as I feel better and my quarantine is up. As it was determined, I got infected one day before our ski trip. Stay home, stay safe! I will not share details, but no one is except.


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 16, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I understand contagiousness and I understand that this is serious. But the numbers are so unbelievably disproportionate that the hysteria just doesn't make sense to me at all.
> China is almost completely over this virus in just three months. Doesn't that say anything?
> There has been one infected person in STL for over a week and she came back from Italy and has been quarantined with her family, known of whom have contracted it. That's why I throw out the numbers. Because people are completely ignoring the recovery numbers and speed. 77,000 out of 169,000 have recovered. That doesn't mean anything to anyone on here apparently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



I am going to take the unpopular view and say I agree with you. I think the panic and hysteria is worse than the pandemic. I am so anxious right now about what is going on with the economy. Panic just fuels more bad news. It is becoming a self fulfilling prophecy. Most people who get the virus have no symptoms or mild symptoms. But everyone is panicked and anxious, including me. I am more anxious about how the economy is already affecting my business than I am about getting sick. I do not worry about getting sick. I worry about the economy being devastated by this and the many people who will be financially ruined. Keep in mind that financial ruin leads to bad physical and mental health so there will be more fall out to the epidemic than getting sick or dying.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 16, 2020)

CO skier said:


> That is the mistake you and our illustrious politicians are making.  We are not at the "zero point" on the "flattening curve."  America is at least two weeks beyond the "zero point" on the infamous "flattening curve" promoted by the media.
> 
> At least 10,000 visitors, many having flown on flying petri dishes and passed through DIA, have preceded me to my destination over the last 14 days.  There is no question coronavirus is circulating throughout that community, just like my home community.
> 
> That is why I am just another, late, drop in the bucket.



Actually what each of us does now really does matter.  Potentially contributing to the exponential growth of disease makes no sense.  If you want to go skiing, just go skiing.  If you want to dine out, just dine out.  Own your decisions and don’t kid yourself that you’re going to do right by that small town you’re going to.  If that’s your intent, write em a check and stay home.  You want to enjoy yourself, even if there could be a potentially devastating impact on others.  Your choice.  

For now.  Choices like this are why government lock downs likely become necessary at some point in this narrative.


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 16, 2020)

I am supposed to take a Tradewinds cruise in Fiji in May. I already paid for the cruise and the airfare on Fiji air. I doubt that Tradewinds and Fiji Air will be giving any credits. I am not planning on going and prepared to lose close to $5,000. In addition, we are supposed to close on a house in about a week. It is too late to cancel without losing our deposit. This is a substantial loss (I am embarrassed to say how much) but I can’t see getting into a bigger mortgage and putting down a substantial down payment - this is the SF Bay Area so you can only imagine how expensive this house is. I am scared to move forward with all the bad economic news and what is happening in the stock market and with my business falling apart. So we are already having significant economic fall out, unfortunately.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 16, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Choices like this are why government lock downs likely become necessary at some point in this narrative.


Hopefully, at some point in the ongoing narrative, cooler heads prevail, and the government leaders realize Coronavirus is not the Andromeda Strain.  Given the current hysteria, I have no confidence cooler heads will prevail.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 16, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am supposed to take a Tradewinds cruise in Fiji in May. I already paid for the cruise and the airfare on Fiji air. I doubt that Tradewinds and Fiji Air will be giving any credits. I am not planning on going and prepared to lose close to $5,000. In addition, we are supposed to close on a house in about a week. It is too late to cancel without losing our deposit. This is a substantial loss (I am embarrassed to say how much) but I can’t see getting into a bigger mortgage and putting down a substantial down payment - this is the SF Bay Area so you can only imagine how expensive this house is. I am scared to move forward with all the bad economic news and what is happening in the stock market and with my business falling apart. So we are already having significant economic fall out, unfortunately.


It sucks.  Is this the Richmond home or another new home?


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 16, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> It sucks.  Is this the Richmond home or another new home?



It is a new home. We were planning to move back to Los Gatos and sell the home in Point Richmond. Now this seems like the wrong time. I am not sure we could sell the other home now. We would be owning three homes at once if we go through with the new purchase. It is a hard decision because we want to move back to Los Gatos because the commute is not working out from Point Richmond. So I am so I torn. But housing prices will also be falling so we would probably be overpaying for the new home in Los Gatos. I feels like it is a no win.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2020)

I kind of doubt that any of us will be traveling in the next few weeks as regions get quarantined. Part of me thinks this is very odd. 

Bill


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 16, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is a new home. We were planning to move back to Los Gatos and sell the home in Point Richmond. Now this seems like the wrong time. I am not sure we could sell the other home now. We would be owning three homes at once if we go through with the new purchase. It is a hard decision because we want to move back to Los Gatos because the commute is not working out from Point Richmond. So I am so I torn. But housing prices will also be falling so we would probably be overpaying for the new home in Los Gatos. I feels like it is a no win.


My family is in Santa Cruz, just over the hill from Lo s Gatos. I've been watching real estate prices online.  The number of homes showing a drop in price has surprised me. And this began way before the coronavirus. So, the bubble did pop. Only question is, how far down will the prices go? I know the hurt of losing the earnest money deposit, but certainly less than taking on an additional mortgage. I commend you for making that tough decision.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 16, 2020)

Left 3 weeks in Kauai ts where there were no noticable effects. Arrived today for 1 week ts in Scottsdale AZ, resort is full of cars but less people than usual. Met 6 others in the jacuzzi as usual. Went to Target for food; no issues but some aisles were empty like soup and milk and many fresh and frozen meat were gone. Not a lot of eggs or frozen pizza. Apparantly not a lot of vegetarians shop Target as lots of Almond coconut milk, humus, organic bananas / green peppers / peanut butter / salmon.

Golf courses haven't rediced rates here yet, good courses still > $200 on Golf Now and Teeoff. Guess I'll be hitting hiking trails all week.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Mar 16, 2020)

mdurette said:


> I asked this question because I still desire to go somewhere.  I was curious as to what you are all doing.   So far we are 2 for 2 with cancellations during this time period.   Disneyland and Disney cruise.   Then Disneyworld.
> 
> Dinner conversation tonight was about ideas,  here is what we concluded.
> 1.  the next 2 weeks with us all home is going to be miserable and tremendously boring for the kiddo since DH and I would end up working.
> ...




My update:  what a difference a couple days make.     Friday, I had decided to ski NH or VT.   But on Saturday, I texted my house/pet sitter to let her know what I was thinking.    I am super impressed, this 25  year old didn't make a judgement, she didn't say don't go.   She texted me back ok and then mentioned how crazy this all is and that all her friends have decided to do their part and help slow this down so the US can manage what is to come by cancelling their weekly game night.    * THAT was what it took to make "get it"  A 1/2 dozen millennials giving up their game night to do their part.    *It wasn't about low risk to me (going to/from and area with no confirmed cases), it is about staying put to help stop the spread.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 16, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Wow.  Ok.
> 
> Or some people have a strong background in epidemiology, public health, and infectious disease and are literally rendered speechless by this mindset.
> 
> ...




I think we all need to be careful in judging others for what we may perceive to be a poor decision, where they are not doing something against the advice of public health officials.   If someone is acting against the advice of public health officials, have at them.   (like the idiot on the Jet Blue flight).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 16, 2020)

If we'd all practice social distancing, maybe we won't end up with a lockdown. Although it sure looks like where we're heading.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 16, 2020)

I don’t think we should attack one another. We just need to make sure folks have a clear understanding and are aware why we need social distancing.

Because we weren’t practicing social distancing (Disney parks were crowded, cruise ships were still full and the crowds were still going to public events, etc.) things had to be forced upon us.

Imagine our healthcare system getting overloaded and having to decide who gets to live or die. Italy has warned everyone. And the experts finally got through that everyday we delay, we are increasing the number of folks that could be exposed to COVID 19.

There are lots of great links about COVID-19 on TUG. If you haven’t read these below, please do so.

*Why outbreaks like coronavirus spread exponentially, and how to “flatten the curve”  - *


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/
		


*How big will the coronavirus outbreak get? This Bellevue scientist is figuring that out - *








						How big will the coronavirus outbreak get? This Bellevue scientist is figuring that out
					

Staff at Bellevue's Institute for Disease Modeling estimate that social distancing measures aimed at cutting the transmission rate in half could reduce the number of infections in the Seattle area in early April by a factor of five — from...




					www.seattletimes.com
				




*They Were Infected With the Coronavirus. They Never Showed Signs* - https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/health/coronavirus-asymptomatic.html
We’re all going to be impacted. Our daily lives have to be disrupted in order to slow down the spreading. Small and big companies are going to take a hit due to forced social distancing. Some of us will take a hit in the markets, take a hit in our pay and/or lose our jobs. Some of us are going to lose folks in our extended families, neighborhoods, jobs, churches, clubs, online forums, etc.

_As stated in the previous article posted __“*By taking these actions on both a personal and societal level, we give ourselves the best chance to mitigate the impact of Covid-19. It's too late now to prevent this coronavirus from spreading in our communities, but by working together to limit and slow that spread, we can save lives*__*.*”_


----------



## heathpack (Mar 16, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> I think we all need to be careful in judging others for what we may perceive to be a poor decision, where they are not doing something against the advice of public health officials.   If someone is acting against the advice of public health officials, have at them.   (like the idiot on the Jet Blue flight).



A lot of people don’t know what to think.  Discussing this stuff in any kind of “public” venue is important.  It helps to formulate opinions of those who are open to change.  Applying social pressure or “judging” others is appropriate if their behavior is a danger to others.

I can’t say what local authorities are saying where @CoSkier lives (since I don’t know where he lives).  But here’s what the CDC says:  https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-in-the-us.html

Pretty much what I’ve said in this thread except I’ve added more discussion of consequences than the CDC has.

My point in most of my conversation to others about this is to push the concept that we all need a paradigm shift with the disease.  Look out for ourselves but even more so for our community and society.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 16, 2020)

Shankilicious said:


> I wouldn't call social distancing hysterical. I believe I also said people who are ill need to take care of themselves and stay away from others and everyone needs to practice good hygiene.
> Buying all the toilet paper and ground beef is hysterical. Forcing so much of the country to shut down is hysterical and extreme.
> Having good quarantine practices for those infected is not hysterical.
> But making a 61 year old man who wants to go cross country skiing feel like he's going to be the cause of a town of 2000 people to be overrun with Covid-19 is hysterical.
> ...


Unless, of course, he is.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 16, 2020)

heathpack said:


> A lot of people don’t know what to think.  Discussing this stuff in any kind of “public” venue is important.  It helps to formulate opinions of those who are open to change.  Applying social pressure or “judging” others is appropriate if their behavior is a danger to others.
> 
> I can’t say what local authorities are saying where @CoSkier lives (since I don’t know where he lives).  But here’s what the CDC says:  https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-in-the-us.html
> 
> ...




I guess my point is just that, lets not be judging people who are partaking in activities consistent with the advice of public health officials.  @COSkier1 is being criticized for choosing to go to a small town and partaking in cross country skiing.   I am unaware of any public health recommendation anywhere in North America that has suggested that local travel be restricted or limited aside from those returning from an identified hot spot or having been direct contact with an infected person.

For my own part, I and my family are all on board with public health recommendations.  I have canceled both personal and business travel following the recommendations of public health officials.

If public health tells us all to stay home, that is what we should do.   We are not there yet.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 16, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> I don’t think we should attack one another. We just need to make sure folks have a clear understanding and are aware why we need social distancing.
> 
> Because we weren’t practicing social distancing (Disney parks were crowded, cruise ships were still full and the crowds were still going to public events, etc.) things had to be forced upon us.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is probably the most reasoned post I have read on TUG. I hope everyone will read it and heed it.


----------



## am1 (Mar 16, 2020)

The more travel that is limited the better.  Not always easy but on and off islands or a group of islands (Hawaii) should be easy.  Where I live people want to limit areas to a few hundred thousand. A few spots where that is actually easy to do as there are limited roads.  I would limit travel into countries which is already starting in a lot of places.  

It seems we are a few steps behind every time.  Travel to from China should have been stopped well before it did.  Europe as well.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 16, 2020)

Only trip on our horizon is a domestic driving trip in a couple of months and no need to make any changes now!


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 17, 2020)

Canada closed its border today except to Canadian and USA citizens... this week Canada approved USMCA trade deal so we are brothers in arms.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 17, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> ......... In addition, we are supposed to close on a house in about a week. It is too late to cancel without losing our deposit. This is a substantial loss (I am embarrassed to say how much) but I can’t see getting into a bigger mortgage and putting down a substantial down payment - this is the SF Bay Area so you can only imagine how expensive this house is. I am scared to move forward with all the bad economic news ......


Hi TravelTime ,
My suggestion on the - “bigger mortgage “ is figure out what your monthly payment will be under the
“ new normal” interest rates . If your monthly cost is similar - it may make sense to complete the purchase
versus forfeiting the deposit .

Do a pro / con evaluation - and consider timelines . Depending on the numbers it could make sense to go forward
even if you end up “downsizing “ in 1 -2 years due to your own personal financial evaluation going forward .

I hope this helps


----------



## jbeachlvr (Mar 17, 2020)

jbeachlvr said:


> We are set to travel to Aruba, from Boston JetBlue 3/29-4/5. Marriott Surf Club.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, I was going to cancel trip yesterday, then Aruba closed entry to ALL int’l passengers anyway. staying home makes better sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 17, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> If public health tells us all to stay home, that is what we should do. We are not there yet.




I note I am quoting myself now.  *BUT* it appears were are there now. In my home province, our public health officials are advising people to stay at home unless you are an essential worker. Bars and restraunts are closed for dine in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2020)

All of those Maui exchanges and the low airfares are sure tempting me.  But I won't go because we have some remodeling projects.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 17, 2020)

I knew we weren't going, but Palm Springs just implemented shelter in place so I cancelled April 5-9. Luckily Worldmark will automatically refund points, even those that would normally be non- cancelable this close to check in.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 17, 2020)

Canceled a May 5-12 week at Raintree PV yesterday.  Not so much about CV in PV, mostly about possible cross border travel restrictions being applied later by either the USA or Mexico .

No problem about refunding the points with no penalty.

Cheers


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 17, 2020)

heathpack said:


> A lot of people don’t know what to think.  Discussing this stuff in any kind of “public” venue is important.  It helps to formulate opinions of those who are open to change.  Applying social pressure or “judging” others is appropriate if their behavior is a danger to others.
> 
> I can’t say what local authorities are saying where @CoSkier lives (since I don’t know where he lives).  But here’s what the CDC says:  https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/travel-in-the-us.html
> 
> ...



I kind of disagree with what you wrote regarding judging the behavior of others - unless in context of OP asking for opinions to be expressed. One of the lovely things about the Tug lounge is the opportunity to express ourselves. If one of more people decide their point of view is the correct one, then any other is considered 'wrong'.


----------



## am1 (Mar 17, 2020)

History will not look kindly on those that still choose to travel for leisure.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 18, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I kind of disagree with what you wrote regarding judging the behavior of others - unless in context of OP asking for opinions to be expressed. One of the lovely things about the Tug lounge is the opportunity to express ourselves. If one of more people decide their point of view is the correct one, then any other is considered 'wrong'.



I’m ok with you disagreeing with me, and I understand the point you are making.  

But I think it’s a very dangerous argument being made by people who want to minimize the risk of this virus.  Dangerous and irresponsible.  When you leave dangerous and irresponsible arguments unanswered, they start to seem plausible to people.  Lots of people don’t know what to think about this virus and how to react.  I personally think there’s been some useful and interesting discussion in the past few days, stuff that has helped people decide how they will act.

Worth a little conflict IMO.  Did reading the various threads help you formulate an opinion as to whether you should travel to pet sit, for example?


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

am1 said:


> History will not look kindly on those that still choose to travel for leisure.


Unfortunately the USA is founded on individual freedoms, so China has the advantage in controlling citizens. People in USA (politicians, media, citizens) will do what they want and history will simply say yup they had the right. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 18, 2020)

I cancelled a March trip to NY and Aruba.  The apartment complex we live in has cancelled all events and activities. They have closed the clubhouse, gym and pool. None of us are happy but we understand the reason why it’s necessary. A small group of us are traveling to Orlando (no Disney) in early May. We haven’t cancelled yet and waiting to see.


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Unfortunately the USA is founded on individual freedoms, so China has the advantage in controlling citizens. People in USA (politicians, media, citizens) will do what they want and history will simply say yup they had the right.


I was listening to a reporter yesterday that was saying you might want to be deciding who you want to ride this out with NOW and get there, that travel among states may become restricted very soon.  Hunker for months.

There are some that think we will see citizens erecting barricades between states.  Like, we knocked it out, we're healthy, you stay out.  

Seems extreme and unthinkable, but, ya know, People.  

I'm in Indy and actually think we may be overflow for other states due to our mass of hospital systems, reasonably dense population, plenty of old farmland and vacant buildings, plus fast and easy access from a lot of nearby cities (like Chicago).   The Chicago/Indy Amtrack could be the sick train.  As a convention city, we have a lot of hotels, some could be quarantine zones or visiting doctor space, etc.  this would be the only reason I see to bail out hotels, which I do not otherwise see as critical infrastructure.  

Not sure we know about re-infection but since this has become a State Run issue, states will monitor their citizens, their containment.  closing borders aides in that data collection and spread control.  

I've been pretty lucky in my life, I'm ok with giving up some freedoms for the greater good.  I did not fight for those rights, they were there for me when I was born.  I can't bear the thought of losing a lot of veterans in this.


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

heathpack said:


> ...But I think it’s a very dangerous argument being made by people who want to minimize the risk of this virus.  Dangerous and irresponsible.  When you leave dangerous and irresponsible arguments unanswered, they start to seem plausible to people.  Lots of people don’t know what to think about this virus and how to react.  I personally think there’s been some useful and interesting discussion in the past few days, stuff that has helped people decide how they will act....


I don't think that it is fully realized how vulnerable to this some people are.  Like I didn't know much about diabetes until I married a diabetic, healthy families don't necessarily think about it.  Many people don't get the flu shot and don't consider they may carry it to people that can't fight it, don't understand that it's not just run of the mill flu for some.  The significant shortage of ventilators is a chilling thought.  

I do agree, very useful discussion.  I probably have the tv on too much but I flip around looking for doctors.  

Eventually we will need a Homebound Therapy channel, helping us not go nuts.  I did hear that one city has devoted a PBS station to kid school.  smart!


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

geekette said:


> I was listening to a reporter yesterday that was saying you might want to be deciding who you want to ride this out with NOW and get there, that travel among states may become restricted very soon. Hunker for months.
> 
> There are some that think we will see citizens erecting barricades between states. Like, we knocked it out, we're healthy, you stay out.
> 
> ...


This is my worst case scenario. I'm deciding when to stop travelling and return home. Airlines will soon stop flying so thinking of driving from AZ. Not being able to cross state lines would screw me.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> This is my worst case scenario. I'm deciding when to stop travelling and return home. Airlines will soon stop flying so thinking of driving from AZ. Not being able to cross state lines would screw me.


I find it unlikely and scary and not imminent.  I am obviously not privvy to conversations among governors.  

I don't know how many miles of inter-state border we have, but it is Significant, with plenty of folks living just on one side or the other.  Mayors on both sides would have to agree on shared space, but I can't imagine enforcement.   It would take martial law.  Yeah, worst case, but in the realm of possible.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 18, 2020)

The Canada/US border will be shut to all non essential travel tomorrow!


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 18, 2020)

It would be sad if the US states shut down borders among the states. If we are all in this together, then keeping state borders open but enforcing "Shelter in Place" mandates would be the best show of strength.


----------



## 2disneydads (Mar 18, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It would be sad if the US states shut down borders among the states. If we are all in this together, then keeping state borders open but enforcing "Shelter in Place" mandates would be the best show of strength.


There are constitutional restrictions on any state's ability to do this. The Constitution provides generally for free passage of residents from one state to another. It would be difficult for a state to try to close its boundaries.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firepath (Mar 18, 2020)

jackio said:


> Schools all closed here, and my grandson's daycare is closed also.  Both his parents have to work, so I will drive over to babysit. I am afraid I will give something to him.  However, he has been in daycare and out in the community (they all went to brunch and the stores today!).  My other daughter said that they should be afraid of giving something to me!  I am 60.


I think your other daughter is correct


----------



## Firepath (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> We are tracking more like Italy. And that's scary. If we can't get people to socially distance ASAP, we're going to lose control if we haven't already.  Yes, thankfully many recover. But that doesn't necessarily mean it was easy. Surely many of those people needed ventilators.  And we could run out (like Italy). And thus the need to flatten the curve. If everyone would take it seriously, less lives will be lost.


That's exactly what my son keeps telling me. Every 3 days the number of cases double. And so far he's been right. We ARE right on track with Italy. Apparently they were not proactive and many people died. Maybe we still have time to change this. I hope so.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

Ironwood said:


> The Canada/US border will be shut to all non essential travel tomorrow!


Yup. The world is shutting out USA tourists. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yup. The world is shutting out USA tourists.


sounds like a reasonable precaution.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yup. The world is shutting out USA tourists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


The closure goes both ways I think.  And how quickly things change.  Just a day or so ago Canada closed its border, but not to U.S. citizens.


----------



## am1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Issue is still going to be citizens residents are allowed to return home and infect others.  Seems total shutdowns are needed unless it is really important.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

am1 said:


> Issue is still going to be citizens residents are allowed to return home and infect others. Seems total shutdowns are needed unless it is really important.


I agree and have decided to cut short and fly home tomorrow to Canada. No guarantee I'll make it as the closing of all airports and hotels in USA is imminent. The thing that finally scared me is being a tourist and having nowhere to stay except the street.

All flights to Eastern Canada were full this morning so i've booked flight to Vancouver. I booked timeshares in Whistler for my 14 day isolation so hoping they stay open and that after i can fly east.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> I agree and have decided to cut short and fly home tomorrow to Canada. No guarantee I'll make it as the closing of all airports and hotels in USA is imminent. The thing that finally scared me is being a tourist and having nowhere to stay except the street.
> 
> All flights to Eastern Canada were full this morning so i've booked flight to Vancouver. I booked timeshares in Whistler for my 14 day isolation so hoping they stay open and that after i can fly east.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Whistler!   That's my kind of isolation!!!

Good luck on flights and hassles.  

I don't actually think airports and hotels will close.  Well, not all of them.  Major cities still have commerce happening and movers and shakers moving and shaking.  But, I can't blame you.  Tuck in at least in home country, hard to know what whack rules are coming.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

geekette said:


> Whistler!   That's my kind of isolation!!!
> 
> Good luck on flights and hassles.
> 
> I don't actually think airports and hotels will close.  Well, not all of them.  Major cities still have commerce happening and movers and shakers moving and shaking.  But, I can't blame you.  Tuck in at least in home country, hard to know what whack rules are coming.


Hotels are already closing.  Here in Santa Fe several have already announced their closure.  One of the Hiltons in NYC is closing.  I'm sure there are more I'm not aware of.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

geekette said:


> Whistler! That's my kind of isolation!!!
> 
> Good luck on flights and hassles.
> 
> I don't actually think airports and hotels will close. Well, not all of them. Major cities still have commerce happening and movers and shakers moving and shaking. But, I can't blame you. Tuck in at least in home country, hard to know what whack rules are coming.


Thanks  Spain has closed all hotels, merging people so that no one is on the street, and allowing the empty ones to be used as emergency hospitals. The USA also has a hospital bed shortfall and will have to do the same. Dire times!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2020)

Ah, I had not heard of hotel shut downs, just layoffs.  Mine is a convention city, the sports shutdown hammered us, so maybe ours are staying open in hopes of rescuing themselves.  

I had thought of hotels as shelter for quarantines or, for ones near hospitals, for health care staff.  they are working crazy hours and some may be infected and not want to take that home.  

It seems to me that soft goods in the rooms would dq as patient beds, tho.  

We do have a lot of hospitals, too, it would not surprise me if we take in patients from other states.  The hotels right by the hospitals usually have a special rate for patient families, I'd like to see donated rooms instead, but, not my space, not my call.

the only local shutdown I know of that's major is Simon, the big mall property owners.  Probably the end of malls.  empty those, massive space for patients.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 18, 2020)

geekette said:


> Ah, I had not heard of hotel shut downs, just layoffs. Mine is a convention city, the sports shutdown hammered us, so maybe ours are staying open in hopes of rescuing themselves.
> 
> I had thought of hotels as shelter for quarantines or, for ones near hospitals, for health care staff. they are working crazy hours and some may be infected and not want to take that home.
> 
> ...


Canadian Govt just sent a long email advising us to plan for, among other things, airport closures and flight suspension. Flights to Canada filled up today. So interesting to watch the USA folk counting the trees and missing the forest.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

As I keep saying things change day to day.  One of our favorite local restaurants just closed completely.  Yesterday they posted on the their FB page saying they were open for dine in and take out.  Today they posted that they just can't afford to stay open at all.


----------



## stevenh21 (Mar 19, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> Still plan driving to Welk Escondido in a week.


Cancelled trip after all restaurants were closed except for takeout. Got TPUs credit from RCI and 3 month credit of exchange fee. Had to pay to extend usage for a year. I was surprised RCI made the concessions. We have too many TPUs in the account now.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 19, 2020)

Traveling as I type. In TN headed for SW Florida.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 21, 2020)

A friend and I made the decision to go to Cancun, we had a great time at Westin Lagunamar from March 10 to March 16. There were less than 20 cases in all of Mexico when we arrived and less than 100 when we left. Flying was the biggest concern, but those who would travel were unlikely to have been from high risk areas, as we did not connect through any hard hit areas. Now we are in self inflicted quarantine, and so far, so good.


----------



## valenta (Mar 21, 2020)

Nope. Had reservation at Newport Coast for March 31. But since California is shut down we canceled yesterday.


----------



## dmurray007 (Mar 21, 2020)

moonstone said:


> The only place we'll be travelling to is home from our winter in Belize -hopefully! There are no confirmed cases here yet but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change by our departure date, March.29th.  We are taking a taxi up to Chetumal Mexico and flying from there via Mexico City to Toronto. We will self quarantine at home due to the multiple airports we will travel through.  Our DD will stock up our fridge with fresh fruit, vegies and milk and make sure we have enough canned and frozen food to do us for 2 weeks before we arrive home.  Of course now our 3 kids are really arguing over who has to go to the airport and pick us up. We don't want to take public transit home which would take about 3 or 4 hours and expose us to many people, and them to us, assuming its still running.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Hope you have already left Belize If Mexico closes its border with Belize you are stuck unless you can get a direct flight from Belize to YYZ. Airlines are starting to cancel international flights.
Transportation from the airport could be tricky as anyone who picks you up will also have to self isolate. Good luck.

.


----------



## DonnaJ123 (Mar 21, 2020)

moonstone said:


> The only place we'll be travelling to is home from our winter in Belize -hopefully! There are no confirmed cases here yet but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change by our departure date, March.29th.  We are taking a taxi up to Chetumal Mexico and flying from there via Mexico City to Toronto. We will self quarantine at home due to the multiple airports we will travel through.  Our DD will stock up our fridge with fresh fruit, vegies and milk and make sure we have enough canned and frozen food to do us for 2 weeks before we arrive home.  Of course now our 3 kids are really arguing over who has to go to the airport and pick us up. We don't want to take public transit home which would take about 3 or 4 hours and expose us to many people, and them to us, assuming its still running.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Hi, I wish you a safe journey home.  In regards to getting home from the airport...one of your kids should drive your vehicle and the other should go along in his/her vehicl.  At the airport you should take your own vehicle and your kids should carpool in the other vehicle so you have zero chance of exposing any of your family for 14 days.  We need everyone to be sure to take every precaution so that our loved ones are safe.  If you can depart sooner...I would recccomend doing so...you definitely do not want to get stuck in Mexico (I never thought I would say that )


----------



## love2go (Mar 21, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yup. In the middle of my 5 month trip in my timeshares. Leaving Kauai tomorrow for Phoenix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


We are planning to timeshare hop for an extended period of time  starting this fall. How is it working out for you?  It would be great to hear about your adventure.


----------



## MLR (Mar 21, 2020)

Armchair travel only.............. Governor of IL put clamps on unnecessary travel. Just have to wait things out. Hoping things get back to their 'new normal' soon. Take care everyone.


----------



## MLR (Mar 21, 2020)

DonnaJ123 said:


> Hi, I wish you a safe journey home.  In regards to getting home from the airport...one of your kids should drive your vehicle and the other should go along in his/her vehicl.  At the airport you should take your own vehicle and your kids should carpool in the other vehicle so you have zero chance of exposing any of your family for 14 days.  We need everyone to be sure to take every precaution so that our loved ones are safe.  If you can depart sooner...I would recccomend doing so...you definitely do not want to get stuck in Mexico (I never thought I would say that )


Be careful. Airlines may come to a halt and you could be 'stuck' - hope you make it home safely. Hello from Illinois


----------



## HeidiMOM (Mar 21, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I killed travel to Palm Springs the first week of April


We did too. It was extra sad because, with the other cancellations ahead of us, we had gotten an upgrade to Presidential. That will never happen again!


----------



## traveller1 (Mar 21, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Not quite March but headed to Park City in early April.


Be sure and contact the resort in Park City before you go!  Right now they are pretty much shut down, i.e., restaurants and ski resorts.  Curbside service from restaurants is all that is available!!  :-(.


----------



## Diamond in the Rough (Mar 21, 2020)

moonstone said:


> The only place we'll be travelling to is home from our winter in Belize -hopefully! There are no confirmed cases here yet but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change by our departure date, March.29th.  We are taking a taxi up to Chetumal Mexico and flying from there via Mexico City to Toronto. We will self quarantine at home due to the multiple airports we will travel through.  Our DD will stock up our fridge with fresh fruit, vegies and milk and make sure we have enough canned and frozen food to do us for 2 weeks before we arrive home.  Of course now our 3 kids are really arguing over who has to go to the airport and pick us up. We don't want to take public transit home which would take about 3 or 4 hours and expose us to many people, and them to us, assuming its still running.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Here's an idea that I have heard.  Bring 2 cars to the airport and give one to you to drive home.  Kids don't need to argue   : )))


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 21, 2020)

love2go said:


> We are planning to timeshare hop for an extended period of time starting this fall. How is it working out for you? It would be great to hear about your adventure.


Left Kauai after 3 perfect weeks, Scottsdale resort everything was open and no issues but we Canadians were told to come home so I changed bookings to Whistler BC. Much better situation in Canada of course. Haven't been to Canadian Rockies in 35 years so looking forward to hiking around for a while. As a traveller I haven't experienced any issues thus far. I golf and hike so those are activities still open and can be done within social distancing rules.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## traveller1 (Mar 21, 2020)

RE:  Park City, Utah travel:  

You might want to check with the resort in Park City to see what may be open!  Right now restaurants are only offering curbside service and the ski resorts are all officially closed for the season.  It's like a ghost town!  But still beautiful as always.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 21, 2020)

Delta extended fee waivers with full travel credit thru May.
I submitted a cancellation request online, but the system balked.
Maybe it freaked due to the return flight from a different city in June.
Anyway, the form took my info and said they'd get back to me.
-- _I won't hold my breath._


----------



## moonstone (Mar 21, 2020)

dmurray007 said:


> Hope you have already left Belize If Mexico closes its border with Belize you are stuck unless you can get a direct flight from Belize to YYZ. Airlines are starting to cancel international flights.
> Transportation from the airport could be tricky as anyone who picks you up will also have to self isolate. Good luck.
> 
> .


Yes, we are now in Mexico awaiting our flight tomorrow. As soon as we got wind ( thanks to a friend who works in customs at the northern border) that the border was going to close we started packing. When we got to the border this afternoon there were many more people leaving than entering Belize.

-Diane


----------



## moonstone (Mar 21, 2020)

DonnaJ123 said:


> Hi, I wish you a safe journey home.  In regards to getting home from the airport...one of your kids should drive your vehicle and the other should go along in his/her vehicl.  At the airport you should take your own vehicle and your kids should carpool in the other vehicle so you have zero chance of exposing any of your family for 14 days.  We need everyone to be sure to take every precaution so that our loved ones are safe.  If you can depart sooner...I would recccomend doing so...you definitely do not want to get stuck in Mexico (I never thought I would say that )


That is exactly what our kids have arranged. Our DD will go and get our van out of storage tomorrow and drive it to the airport with our DD following in her car. We have made arrangements at the Park NFly to leave it there & DS has a copy of DH's driver's license and passport so the staff know who will be picking up the vehicle. Our DS will then take a photo of the parking receipt and email it to us so we can claim the van. This method was recommended by the staff there and they said they do it all the time.
DS & DD are not to worried about social distancing on the trip home together as DS said he'll likely ride in the back seat if his sister is driving! Lol.

We will self quarantine for a minimum 14 days upon our arrival home.


-Diane


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Mar 21, 2020)

Our extended family of nine was supposed to leave for Marriott's Ko Olina on March 19.  We cancelled that and booked at Marriott's Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert beginning the same day.  Saw my doctor on Tuesday for a CT scan and he found shadows and scars on my lungs from a recent bout with bronchitis. I am forbidden to go anywhere until the situation resolves itself. So must cancel Palm Desert and our Kauai Beach Club reservation beginning March 29.

HERE IS THE PROBLEM--MARRIOTT CATCH-22 with their travel insurance:
We have the travel insurance, but can't file a claim if we cancel. If we decide to cancel, we have to use the cancelled points in 2020 and can only book 120 days out.  The problem is if we wait to see if our claim is honored, it will be too late to cancel, but if we cancel then we can't continue with our insurance claim.  I have a doctor's letter, but knowing how insurance companies are, I'm not confident that my claim will be honored.  I don't need more points that have to be used or forfeited in 2020 and would rather have my maintenance fees refunded.  Look like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place.  MORAL OF THE STORY:  DON'T BUY TRAVEL INSURANCE FROM MARRIOTT!!!!!


----------



## moonstone (Mar 21, 2020)

Diamond in the Rough said:


> Here's an idea that I have heard.  Bring 2 cars to the airport and give one to you to drive home.  Kids don't need to argue   : )))


Yup, that's what is happening now. 

-Diane


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Also, read information about what's happening in Italy. Even Newt Gingrich (who currently lives in Italy) is warning us to take this situation much more seriously.



Article worth reading! (Keep in mind that this area of Italy that was severely affected has a high Chinese population and went home to China to celebrate the Chinese New Year, knowing there were very sick people!)





__





						Italian Government Study: 99% of their Coronavirus Fatalities Were Already Sick; Half Diagnosed with 3 or More Diseases
					

Serious doubts about the accuracy of COVID-19 testing methods, results, mortality rates, and the supposedly unique and extreme lethality of this virus are starting to appear, even within mainstream media reporting. A recent Italian study found that nearly everyone who was pronounced dead from...




					www.greenmedinfo.com
				




No one is also is also mentioning that high doses of Vitamin C helps your immune system!






__





						NaturalHealth365
					

Natural Health 365 is one of the premier sources of natural health news available on the internet. Scientific Solutions, Proven Results.




					www.naturalhealth365.com
				




Wuhan finally has zero new cases of the virus after an 8 week lockdown.

If you have a comprised immune system, please stay home and keep eating healthy and taking your vitamins and supplements.

I haven’t yet seen anyone mention that had to cancel travel if they had travel insurance.

We always get travel insurance and even insurance for concerts and shows...we learned the hard way several years ago when my stepson got in a serious motorcycle accident several hours before we were to take a trip to Atlantic City for a show that most likely the band will never get back together again. We lost big money on those tickets and couldn’t even give them away! (There were other smaller costs that we lost money on also on that planned trip.)

Needless to say, I didn’t have a great relationship with stepson to begin with and this just dug a hole deeper, (accident not his fault, but already lied to us that he would never ride again before this), plus he has done other things since then (I gave him a chance), that I’ll never forget about, including stealing drugs from me while recovered while watching our home and pets while we went to our Kaua’i timeshare for 2 weeks!He knows what he did and my hubby knows that I want nothing to do with his ungrateful 2 kids and their extended family that usually is part of the package! (Can’t just see the 2 of them, all their 1/2 siblings, nephews, mom, cousins, all come along!)

I’m not a hotel for 1-2 nights that has to clean several bedrooms and bathrooms, plus any other mess they always leave. (I have enough to deal with my own health/CFS, etc..)
I tried for several years to be kind and generous to all of them, only to get stepped on! Stepdaughter just went on cruise and found out that she can’t comeback to work at her nursing home job for 2 weeks and will not get paid anything during that time! (I closed “Bank of Dad” awhile ago, except her birthday is shortly and she got the monetary gift w/a little extra, early.) At least they are over 4 hours away and don’t have to see them ever again if I don’t want to and no chance of catching anything she may have or have not picked up on her trip! 

Our area is mostly closed down and restaurants & gatherings are limited to 10 people. Stores are on limited hours, and my recent grocery trip was a shock to find no meat, dairy or produce! (They are not allowed to know when they will get a truck, but the company that owns them and a larger chain of grocery stores are getting their deliveries!)

This whole virus thing I truly believe was set in motion to disrupt a major political election year!

Stay Home Please. Thank You!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> We're going to postpone our early April trip to hopefully end of May.
> 2+ months of social distancing and other measures should be able to tell officials if they're working.
> I think the US is about 2 months behind China and other asian countries.



This virus is moving West instead of the usual East pattern of past viruses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> You might find this recent article helpful.
> - https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/14/heal...19-flu-comparison-frieden-analysis/index.html
> 
> 
> ...



No one is talking about how effective high doses of Vitamin C and IV Vitamin C for treatment in the mainstream media and the country’s (USA) talking-head for this virus, even though he has told others off camera about it and that he takes it himself.

The main reason that Vitamin C protocol is not being mentioned, is Big Pharma can’t make any money off of this, so they insist on developing a vaccine that will be way too late for this round!

I’m so sick of the lies our government tells us! (In case you weren’t aware, the CDC make big money off vaccines and is traded on the stock market. They also give doctors bonuses for full compliance of vaccinations for their patients! This is why we have so many vaccines given out and a much unhealthier population of kids growing up, not to mention the mono-cropping that depletes our souls of nutrients and the GMO junk that is in almost everything nowadays!)

I eat 98% Organic to stay as healthy as I can, otherwise with my various conditions, I would be wheelchair/bed-bound! 

(Rant over!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am supposed to take a Tradewinds cruise in Fiji in May. I already paid for the cruise and the airfare on Fiji air. I doubt that Tradewinds and Fiji Air will be giving any credits. I am not planning on going and prepared to lose close to $5,000. In addition, we are supposed to close on a house in about a week. It is too late to cancel without losing our deposit. This is a substantial loss (I am embarrassed to say how much) but I can’t see getting into a bigger mortgage and putting down a substantial down payment - this is the SF Bay Area so you can only imagine how expensive this house is. I am scared to move forward with all the bad economic news and what is happening in the stock market and with my business falling apart. So we are already having significant economic fall out, unfortunately.



They are doing virtual closings and even house-hunting now, do you don’t have to have contact with anyone, and the agent does all the work for you alone!

Thank You for not traveling, hope you had travel insurance. Hopefully this will blow over by the time your trip would be and you would be able to go, but do look into getting credit or refunds. More companies are being gracious about this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is a new home. We were planning to move back to Los Gatos and sell the home in Point Richmond. Now this seems like the wrong time. I am not sure we could sell the other home now. We would be owning three homes at once if we go through with the new purchase. It is a hard decision because we want to move back to Los Gatos because the commute is not working out from Point Richmond. So I am so I torn. But housing prices will also be falling so we would probably be overpaying for the new home in Los Gatos. I feels like it is a no win.



Best of luck with your decisions on this! (Homes are still selling like crazy in the Mid Atlantic region...I keep track, since I’m a former Realtor, plus looking for the right time to put our home on the market. We never recovered from the last crash and will break even on our mortgage, but we will probably be a couple years out still. I want to be back home in Michigan near family so bad!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tleonard (Mar 21, 2020)

We traveled to Tucson with Diamond Resorts - to go hiking.  Very interest that Wyndham canceled all reservations for March but Diamond did not.


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I kind of doubt that any of us will be traveling in the next few weeks as regions get quarantined. Part of me thinks this is very odd.
> 
> Bill



Hawaii has been talking about quarantining all inbound travelers for 2 weeks!
Let’s see how well that goes over with the people getting stuck in military facilities when they run out of hotel rooms!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krteczech (Mar 21, 2020)

Rocky Mountain National Park is now closed, and so are all short term accommodations in Estes Valley Area effective 3/23/20. Stay home, stay safe!


----------



## plpgma (Mar 21, 2020)

My wife and I were planning to go to the beach (Ocean City, MD) for a few days beginning April 3 -- it's just a three hour drive for us and something that we do from time to time on the off season.  Of course, we are now very skeptical that this trip will go on as planned -- not because of the virus (re: we'll be staying at a beachfront hotel and spending most of our time on the balcony watching the waves), but because there may not be anyone around to buy things from!  (That is a very shallow and self-absorbed concern.)


----------



## riderLise (Mar 21, 2020)

We left for New Zealand on March 11 for a week, had planned to continue to Australia for 2 weeks, one of those to visit family. Cancelled Australia when the goverment closed borders & extended New Zealand a week- we feel pretty safe here. We've rebooked return to US  for March 28 as last flights out of NZ to US are on the 30th. Lots of activities here are closing this week, last week everything was operating & booked, this week not so much.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 21, 2020)

Xan said:


> No one is talking about how effective high doses of Vitamin C and IV Vitamin C for treatment in the mainstream media and the country’s (USA) talking-head for this virus, even though he has told others off camera about it and that he takes it himself.
> 
> The main reason that Vitamin C protocol is not being mentioned, is Big Pharma can’t make any money off of this, so they insist on developing a vaccine that will be way too late for this round!
> 
> ...



Whoa... take a deep breath and relax 

Don’t worry. Folks are looking at all options. I just found several articles via a google search on “covid-19 vitamin c”.  There are several YouTube videos as well. 

*Can Vitamin C Prevent and Treat Coronavirus?* - https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=228745

*Why vitamin C won't 'boost' your immune system against the coronavirus *- https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-vitamin-c-myth.html

_“...Some scientists are testing if vitamin C could alleviate symptoms and improve outcomes for patients with COVID-19 — if given in a high enough dose. Researchers at Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University launched a clinical trial with 140 patients in February to test whether ultrahigh doses of vitamin C, delivered intravenously, could treat the viral infection more effectively than a placebo. The test group will receive infusions twice a day for seven days, with each infusion containing 12g of vitamin C. (The daily recommendation for an adult man is only 90mg.)_​​_The trial will be completed in September, and no results are yet available, according to ClinicalTrials.gov. In the meantime, *Chinese scientists have launched dozens of other clinical trials as well, testing everything from antivirals to antibody therapies to traditional Chinese medicines. “*_​


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> I think we all need to be careful in judging others for what we may perceive to be a poor decision, where they are not doing something against the advice of public health officials. If someone is acting against the advice of public health officials, have at them. (like the idiot on the Jet Blue flight).



My hubby works (from home) in the healthcare industry, and made me wear those purple medical gloves when I made a quick run to our local grocery store and drug store to pick up things he would never be able to find for me since I’m 98% organic and we eat totally different food. 

(I may have multiple medical issues, but my immune system isn’t compromised like his is from the junk he eats and all the meds he takes because of his eating habits...we both look and act healthier than most people people around 60 (and younger), we know! 

You would never know anything is wrong with me if you saw me...it starts with Fibromyalgia and multiple issues that go along with it, but I manage well by my healthy eating and supplements...I only have to take one script, the other two if really needed, actually I really don’t have to take the first one unless needed, but it’s covering several minor issues that are bothering me at times.

I was in shock to see no dairy, meat, produce on the shelves! I only couldn’t get 3 fill ins on our list. (I did get the last bunch of organic garlic! Usually it’s no fun texting photos back and forth on what the store has on a normal full stocked store, since he does majority of the shopping.)

My hubby did 24 years in the Army (retired 2005), and worked in hospitals, so he knows the drill on everything, plus I was surprised to see his emergency backpack out, since he was on the CERT team for our large city, plus was a Red Cross volunteer. So if the “you know what” hits the fan, he’s ready...plus he also cleaned the guns for worst case scenario! 
(My concern is that our government is going to try and pull a Marshall Law order, they already have us so well trained at the airports and we obey like good little Sheeple! 
We should of seen through all the fake moves they have made, just to see how far they can take us! 

(Yes, I’m sorry or all the lives that were lost in 9/11, but all at the hands of our government, the real terrorists in all these mass killings! My cousin saw things firsthand and questioned them several times beforehand, only to get locked up in a mental institution several times for a short while. He actually did see the second tower come down as he was on the ferry back to NJ.)

Needless to say I don’t trust our government, and I seriously believe this virus is a giant ploy to affect a major political election year!

I live in one of the largest military areas in the Mid-Atlantic area, so they aren’t going to touch us, since they need their troops...it’s the outlying areas that will get affected first. 
That’s when I’ll panic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

geekette said:


> I was listening to a reporter yesterday that was saying you might want to be deciding who you want to ride this out with NOW and get there, that travel among states may become restricted very soon. Hunker for months.
> 
> There are some that think we will see citizens erecting barricades between states. Like, we knocked it out, we're healthy, you stay out.
> 
> ...



I’m surprised they haven’t tried closing the borders between states except for commerce.

At least the President lifted the ban on doctors being able to cross borders, which should of been done decades ago!

We all just need to use commonsense in all of this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

Firepath said:


> That's exactly what my son keeps telling me. Every 3 days the number of cases double. And so far he's been right. We ARE right on track with Italy. Apparently they were not proactive and many people died. Maybe we still have time to change this. I hope so.



In case you didn’t see my previous post on this, but that area of Italy that had the major death toll were mostly of Chinese decent and went home anyways knowing the virus was in full swing, for Chinese New Year. China should of closed its borders back then!






__





						Italian Government Study: 99% of their Coronavirus Fatalities Were Already Sick; Half Diagnosed with 3 or More Diseases
					

Serious doubts about the accuracy of COVID-19 testing methods, results, mortality rates, and the supposedly unique and extreme lethality of this virus are starting to appear, even within mainstream media reporting. A recent Italian study found that nearly everyone who was pronounced dead from...




					www.greenmedinfo.com
				




We just have to use commonsense in all of this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2disneydads (Mar 21, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yup. The world is shutting out USA tourists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


It was the other way around. We shut our border with Canada first. We're preventing people from countries with worse rates of infection from coming here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

am1 said:


> Issue is still going to be citizens residents are allowed to return home and infect others. Seems total shutdowns are needed unless it is really important.



Too bad testing couldn’t comeback quicker and have enough supplies to be able to test everyone that are traveling home. (Non essential trips should be temporarily cancelled.) 

If we could actually see the virus quickly under a microscope before a person is to arrive to an airport with self quarantine for a couple days before, this would be the only way to stop this from spreading further, but obviously the technology doesn’t seem to exist.

I know it would involve testing everyone before getting close to the airport...an impossible scenario at this point. 

My wish is for all to stay healthy and safe during these trying times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 21, 2020)

Xan said:


> In case you didn’t see my previous post on this, but that area of Italy that had the major death toll were mostly of Chinese decent and went home anyways knowing the virus was in full swing, for Chinese New Year. China should of closed its borders back then!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post the source of this information?


----------



## CO skier (Mar 21, 2020)

Xan said:


> (In case you weren’t aware, the CDC make big money off vaccines and is traded on the stock market. They also give doctors bonuses for full compliance of vaccinations for their patients! This is why we have so many vaccines given out and a much unhealthier population of kids growing up, not to mention the mono-cropping that depletes our souls of nutrients and the GMO junk that is in almost everything nowadays!)




CDC is traded on the Nasdaq.  It is the ticker symbol for

*VictoryShares US EQ Income Enhanced Volatility Wtd ETF*

and obviously has nothing to do with the Center for Disease Control or vaccines.


What a nutcase.


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Whoa... take a deep breath and relax
> 
> Don’t worry. Folks are looking at all options. I just found several articles via a google search on “covid-19 vitamin c”. There are several YouTube videos as well.
> 
> ...



I saw a very recent video from a doctor in Wuhan that is involved with the Vit C trial and things are working very well!

They are trying many drugs that are much more harmful to your body, but with little success. Big Pharma wants to make money, which they can’t with Vitamin C, and the CDC is big on vaccines because they make money off those too!

My bottomline is I hope they find something quickly that is proven to not harm, plus if your system is immune compromised, don’t travel like all those did in Italy (mostly Chinese for their New Year, during the full blown virus!)

China made a mistake by not closing their borders, and they knew about this virus for several months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 21, 2020)

This just in from Hawaii:










						Hawaii Imposes Mandatory 14-Day Quarantine For All Arrivals
					

Updated: The order is intended to bring tourism to a near halt. But top lawmakers want Ige to go further and require residents to shelter in place.




					www.civilbeat.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 22, 2020)

Xan said:


> No one is talking about how effective high doses of Vitamin C and IV Vitamin C for treatment in the mainstream media and the country’s (USA) talking-head for this virus, even though he has told others off camera about it and that he takes it himself.
> 
> The main reason that Vitamin C protocol is not being mentioned, is Big Pharma can’t make any money off of this, so they insist on developing a vaccine that will be way too late for this round!
> 
> ...


Yup. Take more vitamin C!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 22, 2020)

2disneydads said:


> It was the other way around. We shut our border with Canada first. We're preventing people from countries with worse rates of infection from coming here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Mar 24, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Enjoy your trip.  Hopefully you get what you want out of it.


It was a nice getaway from the C-19 hysteria.  I did not turn on the boob tube the whole time.

Still no symptoms of anything.  Two trips to the dentist since returning, where they asked reasonable questions based on ADA guidelines and I passed the temperature check before the procedures.

The mountain counties I visited show no cases of Covid-19, versus the Big City I returned to.  I guess I was not the 4th Horseman of the Apocalypse for the small towns where I vacationed.  I did feel "safer" in the small towns, although that is probably irrational.  And there was definitely a better selection in the grocery stores versus the Big City.

As for social distancing activities, it is hard to beat telemark skiing.  No one within at least a thousand feet.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

That pic looks like where i am currently, in Whistler BC through Diamond Resorts (home of 2010 Olympics) ... hundreds in town instead of thousands, peaceful hiking.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Rubyredboots (Mar 24, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm planning to fly Palm Springs to San Francisco in two weeks, barring any unforeseen circumstances. Commitment to watch dogs for my grand-daughter while she and beau (Erik)take trip to Kauai with friends.
> 
> This morning learned Erik may have been exposed. He is EMT in San Jose.
> 
> Also, a note from my daughter telling me NOT to plan on visiting her and my two grandsons if I am planning to fly there. Oh my.


Your grand-daughter and beau may not be travelling to Kauai as ban is imposed. Your daughter is smart.  Should not consider travelling PERIOD.  Need to heed messages of staying home.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2020)

Just made the final Reservation for Cabo next February.

February 10 - 17, 2021 Royal Solaris.
February 17 - 24 202 Coral Baja, WM.
February 24 - March 3, 2021 Cabo Azul, DRI.

Worldmark can be the hardest to get so I did it first. Then Cabo Azul. Solaris always has room for Members so it was last.

We love staying in various Resorts. Always do AI first.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 24, 2020)

Rubyredboots said:


> Your grand-daughter and beau may not be travelling to Kauai as ban is imposed. Your daughter is smart.  Should not consider travelling PERIOD.  Need to heed messages of staying home.


As I wrote above regarding unforeseen circumstances. Who could have imagined 'Kauai would go on vacation ' -- to quote Mayor.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

2disneydads said:


> It was the other way around. We shut our border with Canada first. We're preventing people from countries with worse rates of infection from coming here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The world is praying for you. I posted the link on a seperate thread. WHO is best source of facts.





Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

Rubyredboots said:


> Your grand-daughter and beau may not be travelling to Kauai as ban is imposed. Your daughter is smart. Should not consider travelling PERIOD. Need to heed messages of staying home.


Amen! Local travel only... must be parks, lakes, mountains etc you can drive to without meeting many people and easy to keep distance.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 24, 2020)

We’re wrapping up a trip to Smokies on Thursday 3/26.  We’re at Wyndham Smokey Mountains .. they let those of us with reservations check in last week but stopped even allowing check ins yesterday 3/23.

It’s 95% vacant .. 1 to 3 cars per building.  If you ask for detergent or toilet paper they drop it off at the door and run which is good safety.

We had an email yesterday that our 3/26 Margaritaville reservation in Pigeon Forge is being cancelled.  So we’ll be driving back to Ohio for home lockdown.

I got the wife and daughter out for hiking earlier in the week .. hooray .. was able because everything else is closed!

Today even the National Park closed the Hiking trails.  There has been a lot of rain as well.

Today all restaurants in Tennessee are curbside pickup only.  Just as well .. we did not feel comfortable sitting at any of the open restaurants.  We bought plenty of groceries to hole up in the room. The Pancake Pantry in downtown Gatlinburgh was doing takeout earlier today but closed now .. not reopening until after the pandemic.

All the big dinner shows like Dolly Pardon stampede, Hatfields and McCoys, The Comedy Barn  etc. say they re-open on May 8th. It’s like they know something the rest of us don’t know.

Bob


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 24, 2020)

2disneydads said:


> It was the other way around. We shut our border with Canada first. We're preventing people from countries with worse rates of infection from coming here.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



What are you smoking?   

Or are you using some source like Fox News as your information source?  Get your head out of Disneyland or wherever you have stuck it and come into the real world, where facts are important!!  You keep making these assertions, but never back them up with facts or sources.  

First, the Canada/US border is not shut.  It is only closed to non-essential/non-commercial travellers (i.e. visitors).  Second, neither you nor we did the closing first. It was done at the same time as part of a coordinated agreement, since we are each other's largest trading partners.  Even your President got it right for a change.  Why can't you?   

And finally, where do you get the idea that Canada has a worse infection rate than the USA?  We have been pro-acting and reacting right from the start of the virus with a much more coordinated national approach than anything that is going on in the USA.  In fact, there have been many more instances of people being infected in the USA with Covid-19 and bringing it to Canada, than the other way around.  

Just for the record, here are the current statistics for the two countries on a total and per million of population basis:

_(Please note that these numbers are being updated regularly on the websites, but were accurate at the time of this posting.)_

*Canada - Population:  37.7 million;  Covid-19 cases (total/per million):  2,176/57.72;  Deaths (total/per million):  25/0.66
USA - Population:  331.0 million;  Covid-19 cases (total/per million):  44,183/133.48;  Deaths (total/per million):  544/1.64*

Sources:








						Population by Country (2023) - Worldometer
					

List of countries and dependencies in the world ranked by population, from the most populated. Growth rate, median age, fertility rate, area, density, population density, urbanization, urban population, share of world population.




					www.worldometers.info
				








						Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) - Canada.ca
					

Links to COVID-19 (coronavirus) information for Canadians including current situation, statistics, financial support, your health, travel, immigration, safety and awareness resources.




					www.canada.ca
				











						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
					

View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------

